# Orijen vs Raw



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Simple question... if my dog had problems with Orijen, what are the chances she would be ok on raw? She had a previous problem on raw, but was only about 9 weeks old at the time (she's over 2yrs old now) and a concern was that she was just too young (so the vet said).


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Orijen and RAW are much different. Though Orijen has a high protein content, the proteins are denatured through the cooking process. Your dog's gut will handle raw meat differently than it will handle the cooked kibble. So, yes, she should be fine on raw.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Also here is a list of ingredients in puppy Orijin kibble.
*Fresh deboned chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal,* russet potato, *fresh deboned salmon (a natural source of DHA and EPA), herring meal*, sweet potato, peas, *fresh deboned lake whitefish, salmon meal, fresh deboned walleye, chicken liver, fresh deboned turkey, chicken fat *(naturally preserved with vitamin E and citric acid), *fresh whole eggs, fresh deboned herring*, sun-cured alfalfa, salmon oil, chicory root, dehydrated organic kelp, pumpkin, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, saskatoon berries, black currants, choline chloride, psyllium, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, sea salt, vitamin supplements (vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, vitamin C, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, vitamin B5, vitamin B6, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12), mineral supplements (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium), dried Lactobacillus acidophilus product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

The bolded ingredients are foods you might feed in raw form to a raw fed dog. The others aren't. Quite a difference. And the long list of minerals and vitamins added to the kibble won't be needed when fed raw. Good stuff all but a bit much and who knows which caused a reaction?


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

What kinda of problems did you have with her on raw ?
She could of been allergic to the meat you gave her.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

baorb said:


> What kinda of problems did you have with her on raw ?
> She could of been allergic to the meat you gave her.


Let me dig up my old posts...

_This is a little bit scary... it started on Tuesday, after we got home from our trip... actually, I think the first time we noticed it was Tuesday at her lunch time feeding, after seeing the vet for a booster shot and deworming in the morning.

Corona, my 11 week old Chihuahua, is eating a raw, complete meal patty from a company here in BC, their food was recommended to us by the feed store, and she has been on it for two weeks now.

But, starting this past Tuesday, after eating, she starts to shake really badly, an all-over violent body tremble, though she continues to walk around and whatnot during the episode. And within 5-10 minutes she stops it. The other thing that we have noticed is that she is having a lot of bowel movements... she used to have only about 2, sometimes 3, per day while on her kibble... but as of yesterday, she was having as many as six or seven.

Other than that, she still seems totally happy and healthy... playing tons, bright eyed and alert, sleeps well etc etc._

I then made this post (hope the link works): http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/8679-my-raw-review.html


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Did you keep her on one meat or tried many ?
Also did you try meat products from other stores or just that one ?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I believe I tried them all (there were three in the package) as I was told to do. I never did try her on anything else.. my vet was SO anti-raw and had me so freaked out that something was really wrong.. I've just had her on kibble ever since.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

You should stay on one meat source for like 2 weeks or so depending on your dog. And slowly add other meats.
Maybe you can try getting some chicken from a butcher instead.

My vet thinks i'm a idiot for giving my dog raw.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I was thinking about trying her on Nature's Variety raw frozen meals.. should I do that, or just give her... straight raw chicken for a while?


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

That is really up to you, I always gave just chicken for dogs. Who never had raw before.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

rather than buying the pre made frozen stuff i would just try some fresh chicken frozen then defrosted and even giving her one raw meal and one what ever she is on now and work it up and see if you get any reaction that way it may of been something that was in with the original meat u gave that caused it my lhasa cant have to much beef so might be worth trying agin 

i usually do a straight switch from one food to another but as yours has had the problems i would be inclined to start with a small amount and increase it over time


----------

